#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-12-14
<shujuk> someone?
#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-12-15
<Guest904> hello
<Guest904> i have lost my sound on my latest xubuntu version would somebody help me pls?
<tsimpson> Guest904: #xubuntu is the support channel, or #ubuntu
<sergio_barbanegr> hello
<sergio_barbanegr> i have lost the sound on my upgrade to xubuntu 10.04
<sergio_barbanegr> somedy thay may assit me pls
<tsimpson> #xubuntu is the support channel, or #ubuntu
<sergio_barbanegr> this is the first one of them channels that have not ignored me
<tsimpson> sorry, but this is not a support channel
<sergio_barbanegr> thnx
